# Christmas Detail - Ferrari P4 - Move over Rudolf



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Christmas Detail - Ferrari P4 - Move over Rudolf *

This is a reproduction of the Ferrari P4. Ferrari only built three 1967 P4's all of these still exist today and are accounted for. In the late 1980's, Noble Automotive in England was commissioned to build a reproduction for a private collector and this is the Noble P4. It cost over $300,000.00 at the time of the build including a Ferrari 308 engine, Porsche 915 transaxle and 5-speed transmission plus 4 down-draft Webber Carburetors.

The paint is Rosso Corsa Red in single stage and when I arrived and inspected the paint every inch of it was completely swirled out. I restored the paint using the following 5 steps.


Wiped car clean using Detailers Waterless Wash.
Clayed the paint using Pinnacle Ultra Poly Clay.
Machine polished the paint using Wolfgang Total Swirl Remover/Flex 3401/LC 6.5" Flat White Polishing Pad.
Machine polished the paint using Wolfgang Finishing Glaze/Meguiar's G110v2/LC 5.5" Flat White Polishing Pad
Machine waxed the paint using Wolfgang Fuzion/Meguiar's G110v2/LC 5.5" Flat Blue Finishing Pad.
Here's a few before and after pictures...




























*Wax on...*









*Wax off...*








































































And for effect... all pictures taken using Canon Rebel on the A-Dep function with no alterations except for camera flash.

*Before*









*After*


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice :thumb: , I bet that doesn't make much noise as it goes off into the sunset


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stunning

i love the wolfgang range and use them quite a bit

the fuzion estate wax is one if not my all time favourite wax 

awesome work as always


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning, just stunning. Nice work and beautiful car


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

What a fantastic looking motor car. What a lucky chap to get to work on that.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Fusion...wow such a shine, a must for any detailer. Great work yet again!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very very nice Mike


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

When I sow a first photo I fought its ready


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Awesome


exactly my thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Stunning, that polished up nicely.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Stunning car, now with a beautiful finish.

I'm intrigued why you switched to a true DA rather than the forced DA for the finishing glaze.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

quattrogmbh said:


> I'm intrigued why you switched to a true DA rather than the forced DA for the finishing glaze.


You mean this,

A few reasons why,

1. Sometimes on *soft* paint I find forced dual action can tend to leave micro-marring. This paint was very much on the soft side.

2. Didn't need the power for the last machine polishing step due to softness of the paint.

3. Followed the sage advice of,

_"Use the least aggressive product to get the job done"_

Sometimes the product is the *tool*. The paint on this car is over 20 years old, I have know idea what others have used on it before me, there's already a few thin spots and I'm certainly not going to add to them.

Good question.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!

What a car!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

What a beauty of a machine


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

